# First time boarding...very nervous!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So, we are going out of town for the first time since we've had Bear. I know I'm being silly, but I'm really nervous about it. 
I just feel like when we drop him off he'll feel abandoned. The place that we are boarding him at is really nice, it's actually a Veterinary Hospital that has doggie daycare and boarding facilities. I've already sent him to doggie daycare twice to get used to going there, but I can't help but feel bad about leaving him.
Does anyone else feel badly when they leave their dogs?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, and he'll mope a bit but if you know the place is good he'll be fine! I actually pay them for a little extra attention and treats. lol


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i remember the first time we boarded our gsds. first, my two were put together so they wouldn't be alone, made me feel better. i knew of the kennel we were using, recomended by our vet, also had the doggie day care, but i still felt bad. they were well cared for and were nice and clean and seemed happy when we picked them up. also, went up on their own to see the kennel owner before we left for home, tells me she treated them well. choose your boarding kennel carefully and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG!! I feel the same way! I am boarding Gunnar for the first time this week. We are leaving out of state tomorrow. If it was easy to take him on the plane he would definately be going with us! I am sooooooo worried about him. I'm afraid he will be mad at us and be scared while hes there. 
Unfortunately this was a last min decision due to the sitter being a flake  so I was never even able to take him to doggie day car or anything. I feel so horrible. I had to try so hard to not cry when I called to set up the appointment.
I know I am going to be a huge wreck tomorrow when we have to leave him there for a whole week!!! 
I hope he will be ok! or I hope I will be ok and not want to call the place a million times a day!


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

I freaked out so much when I boarded my heeler for the first time that they made a few courtesy calls just to say they were doing fine ;-)


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I worry more about me having the withdrawals than my dogs! I can totally relate, though.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:blush: I do much worse when boarding the Hooligans than they do!!! They adjust quite nicely (they've been going to the same kennel for a number of years) while I worry about them until I get home.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I know some doggie daycare's have those webcams. It would have been fun to check up on Bear while we're gone, but this one doesn't have that option. I can only imagine what I would see! I'm sure he'll be fine, and I'm sure it'll be more traumatic for me than him lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I very much dread this.

I am hoping to get together a circle of friends with GSDs when I move so we can take each other's dogs when we vacation and avoid boarding.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I left Effie at the kennel last Friday (her 1st birthday) for 10 days. I cried all the way home. The other dogs were all barking and I know she didn't like it. I don't know if I should call to check on her. There's nothing I could do and I might feel worse. I know they would call me if anything was really wrong. I'm afraid she'll be ruined when we get her back. It is a very nice kennel and came highly recommended. But I still feel horrible. I left her with 8 cans of tuna fish and 10 bones besides her regular food. She probably won't want to come home.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I worked at a boarding hospital for 25 + yrs. I always paid extra attention to the new or scared dogs. I'm sure everyone working at your facility also has tons of experience and compassion for animals like I do. Some clients left recorded messages for their dogs, some wrote postcards that were read..its funny, but all in a days work. Alot of people would leave a shirt or some (disposable) article of clothing for the scent. I say disposable because you may not want to wear something you left in a kennel. We frowned on toys or bones due to god forbid a choking hazzard. We also would never allow a collar on in the cage..just for safety. Own food is a good idea as changing food compounds the risk of diarrhea which is common due to stress. 

I bet your dog will have tons of walks and make many new friends. Like I said..she will be pampered being a newbie


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am also dreading having to board Ava. We took her to her first doggie daycare day last week, and this week we'll take her back for another day, all in the hopes of getting her used to it and slowly building up to the time when we'll have to board her. We travel internationally once a year, usually for about two weeks, so I am really nervous about it. Luckily that won't happen until next summer, but we might have to go out of town for a week or so next month. I get worried that she will be scared and sad, and think I've left her for good! I also get worried that she might change personality-wise if I leave her there too long... I'm sure this is all normal to worry about, but I can totally relate to the OP!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

glinny said:


> I left Effie at the kennel last Friday (her 1st birthday) for 10 days. I cried all the way home. The other dogs were all barking and I know she didn't like it. I don't know if I should call to check on her. There's nothing I could do and I might feel worse. I know they would call me if anything was really wrong. I'm afraid she'll be ruined when we get her back. It is a very nice kennel and came highly recommended. But I still feel horrible. I left her with 8 cans of tuna fish and 10 bones besides her regular food. She probably won't want to come home.


This cracked me up! I've been thinking about whether or not to bring his antler bones and a favorite toy. I know they probably won't let him have it, but I was making him a packing list anyways.
At the very least I'll send his favorite treats!


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

My wife and I usually board Tank with his breeder whenever we go out of town, and she does a wonderful job. 

This last week, she had an emergency and couldn't take him, so we had to find a local place to board him. We both dreaded the thought of bringing him somewhere other than his breeder, but after walking into the place, and taking a tour, the facilities were clean, and all the dogs were out and about happily playing. 

My wife and I had agreed with each other that if either of us had a bad feeling about it, we would turn around and find somewhere else. Luckily we didn't, and picked up Tank a few days later exactly the way we left him, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

It's so nice to know I am not alone. We aren't going to have to board Scarlett until Thanksgiving, but I am already looking at various "pet hotels". I am touring one tomorrow as a matter of fact. We used to have a house sitter, but she just bought a house and is no longer doing the dog sitting/house sitting. 

The worst part is that we have to leave her there for five nights, then bring her home for five nights then take her BACK for three nights! We have no choice. We are flying to New Hampshire and then flying to New Orleans in the same week for two different events. 

I have terrible GUILT about this, but unless I can find someone I trust to stay in my house, she has to go to the pet hotel.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's normal to feel a little worried when you drop your dogs off,but once you come back and see how well taken care of your animals are, you get over it...at least I did. I still call everyday to check up on the dogs when we are gone,and your boarding facility should welcome that.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

STella will be going to doggie daycare for the first time next week too.... And I am also nervous. We usually have pet sitters come to our house for our older boy but Stella can't be left alone in the house all day or caged all day so she will be off to boarding. She has been here before for doggie day care a couple of hours a week. She knows the place but it still makes me sad every time I drop her off....Fortunately they do have web cams and it is always fun to watch.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I never worry. I use a quality facility. My dogs go there regularly so they know the other dogs and staff. They get socialization with other dogs and people when we are gone, so it's a perfect situation. I did a lot of research before I chose a boarding facility. I prefer cageless kennels where the dogs are matched by personalities and with well trained staff.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

God, I thought I was the only one scared about leaving my dogs! I had to go into the hospital for surgery about 5 years ago and I was worried all the while I was gone with the boarding kennels where I left them!! I need to go for a hip replacement soon but i will not get it done until Xerxes is older because I'm scared that he will have problems because he is just a baby. When I tell people that, even though I am in a lot of pain until I get it done, they look at me like I'm nuts. i am glad that people here understand. He's to little yet. I will do it when he's older and can handle Mom gone better. I'm pathetic aren't I ?? LOL I don't care what people think.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've had some clients cry when they drop their dogs off for GROOMING!  Really, the best thing you can do for your dog is feel happy that you have a safe place to keep him, and that you're going on vacation! Any feelings of insecure attachment on YOUR part, like feeling sorry for your dog, guilt, or worry, are feelings your dog will pick up on. Then he will be confused, and start to feel anxious, except he doesn't know why--but if you, the human, are having strong emotions, there must be SOMETHING going on! Then when you go to leave, tearful goodbyes in a strange place, your dog will freak out. He knows there is something desperately wrong with you, and doesn't want to leave you like that!

Still, I can relate. Sometimes it's hard not to worry, or feel bad when your dog gives you that "look".

But in reality, and I can attest to this having done it thousands and thousands of times, your dog will probably be fine as soon as you walk out that door. 

Sometimes I get dogs in for grooming that refuse to go back with me, either planting their big heavy butt on the floor, or lunging toward the owner, or trying to back out of their collar, whining and crying and carrying on and giving their owner a guilt complex. The longer the owner stays in the room, the longer the goodbye, the worse the dog gets. But as soon as the owner walks out and closes the door--sometimes before the door even closes--the dog happily walks back with me and settles in. 

Some dogs will whine or bark for a few minutes after being placed in a crate or kennel alone, especially if it's their first time. But just about all of them calm down and relax in reasonably short order. I swear that by the end of their grooming, they're like "Mom? Who is this 'Mom' you speak of?" 

So, in short... pick only a place you trust, and don't worry. Hand your dog off to the staff like it's no big deal, and say whatever you say to your dog before you leave for work. Then leave, without any fanfare, and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> God, I thought I was the only one scared about leaving my dogs! I had to go into the hospital for surgery about 5 years ago and I was worried all the while I was gone with the boarding kennels where I left them!! I need to go for a hip replacement soon but i will not get it done until Xerxes is older because I'm scared that he will have problems because he is just a baby. When I tell people that, even though I am in a lot of pain until I get it done, they look at me like I'm nuts. i am glad that people here understand. He's to little yet. I will do it when he's older and can handle Mom gone better. I'm pathetic aren't I ?? LOL I don't care what people think.


how young? i am thinking you will need to have him very well trained as dealing with a new hip and a less than obedient dog could make for a painful recovery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I attempted this one time years ago. I worked at the vet that I boarded two of my dogs, so I figured that I could relax. Well, the dogs decided that they wouldn't eat and by day 2 no one could take them out of the kennel. I had to have my mom go and walk them a couple times a day. When I got back and went to go get them, there was so much fur in the one dogs cage from him shedding--he was a nervous wreck. I haven't boarded another dog since. If I go on vacation they go with and we are all happy I guess I'm a boarding failure?? The flip side is that I watch everyone else's dogs when they go on vacation


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I attempted this one time years ago. I worked at the vet that I boarded two of my dogs, so I figured that I could relax. Well, the dogs decided that they wouldn't eat and by day 2 no one could take them out of the kennel. I had to have my mom go and walk them a couple times a day. When I got back and went to go get them, there was so much fur in the one dogs cage from him shedding--he was a nervous wreck. I haven't boarded another dog since. If I go on vacation they go with and we are all happy I guess I'm a boarding failure?? The flip side is that I watch everyone else's dogs when they go on vacation


There are some dogs that don't do well off their home territory no matter where they go, and for those dogs, I recommend a pet sitter.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I toured the kennel today. The dogs are kept separated from eachother at all times. I am actually OK with this. The Police department uses this kennel when they need to board a dog. One of them was there today as a matter of fact. I said "Oh, he'll have the hots for Scarlett...all the boys do." 

I will still feel guilty, since we have never left her in a kennel since we got her 3 1/2 years ago. Taking her with us is NOT an option, on either trip. 

we will try to imagine her having a wonderful time...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I would be happy if I never had to leave my dogs, I am a total worry wort. Hubby doesn't agree. He found a rental cottage on a Lake that was dog friendly. At first I was going to bring Lakota, all 3 would be too much, then decided maybe I did need to get away. So we went away for 3 nights without the dogs. I have too many critters to board, 3 dogs 2 cats & a horse. I had to find a new pet sitter, thats stressful enough.
Finally found a new pet sitter. I absolutely love her. When I came home she had left me her daily check sheets with notes about who did what, who ate who didn't eat and she even noticed that Kiya seemed sad. I thought that was great that she took the time to notice the little things.
Next year we are going back to the cottage with Lakota, I might even bring Apache & Kiya.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I take my dogs to a very nice kennel, introduced them slowly with a half hour visit and an overnight stay before my big trip. They did fine, but when I picked them up they acted like I've returned from the dead. Just the way they are. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I drop Bear off tonight after work. I guess the good thing about the place I'm boarding him at is: 
1) they are a vet hopsital and 
2) they said that as part of the boarding he will be in the doggie daycare program, which means he will be playing for most of the day except for naptime/lunch.
My hope is that he will be having so much fun that he won't miss us so much!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I use to work at a boarding kennel. Some dogs hated it, but some loved it. Small dogs would go out with small dogs and large dogs would go outside with large dogs and we had someone outside at all times during play time. As long as the kennel is smart about things (keeping an eye on the dogs when playing, the behavior of the dog due to coming to a new place (eating/drinking etc)) the dogs will do fine . The kennel that I use to work at had suites (of course they cost extra), but they had a video camera and you could access it and watch your dog during their stay at the kennel. That always gave customers relief about their dog.


----------

